# Paw Pads



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Wondering if any one can give me some advice here. Jake was running through the woods yesterday at his auntie's house and cut up his paw pad, well more than one actually. He came inside and was limping a bit so I laid him down and inspected his pads first and sure enough, one had a small round red spot. The other foot had a piece of the pad actually hanging (it was very very thin and about dime size). There was no blood at all, we snipped it off and put some ointment on it and wrapped it. Of course, the wrap stayed on for about 10 minutes. Today, he is tired from all the exercise yesterday and he is being very careful when he is on it. It doesn't look infected or anything but I'm wondering if there's something I should be doing? Should I keep it wrapped up? Is there something I should be putting on his pads to toughen them up? I called the vet and they just said there are several layers of pad and if it wasn't bleeding, to just keep an eye on it. Any advice is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wish I could help you, but I just don't know the answer. I've had dogs all my life, but haven't had to deal with this situation. What the Vet said is probably the best advice: keep a close eye on the injury. Try to keep it as clean as possible, and covered if possible. I thought maybe you could use just an antibiotic ointment, but no -- surely it would get licked off right away, and might make him sick to his stomach. Good luck with Jake's boo-boos!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It will be tough to keep on for sure, but I'd say covering it up is the best thing too.
Polysporin might help it heal up quicker.

We have this sticky gauze wrap made for dogs that doesn't stick to fur, but sticks to itself as you wrap it. That might work...if not, Duct Tape!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Mischa said:


> We have this sticky gauze wrap made for dogs that doesn't stick to fur, but sticks to itself as you wrap it. That might work...if not, Duct Tape!


Probably the same stuff they use for sports injuries/athletic training. No idea what it is called.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You can have Jake stand with his paws in epson salt water for 5-10 minutes at a time, then completely dry his feet. 

Or you can try V Tea--FT folks I know swear by it.

"Get a one pint jar of common rubbing alcohol. Add three teaspoons of Boric Acid. Then pour in enough liquid Betadine (surgical soap) to make the solution a nice dark rust (much like a Vizsla that's really too dark for the standard but perfect for the judges) jab, jab. 

We call the brew BAB (i.e., boric acid, alcohol, betadine) which makes it easy to remember the recipe. I pour BAB into plastic spray containers. It's a lot easier to use the spray then cotton swabs, and neater than pouring it on. 

I believe the alcohol aids in drying, the boric acid with the bacteria, and the betadine does what soap does."


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a common injury for running dogs. Especially if they haven't been out running in a while. I found that Copper does this especially running and stopping short or turning quickly on asphalt. Why they do this? I don't know. Maybe fun for them. : Copper has been absolutely nuts with the outside activities lately. The other day he was running the bases at the ball field, like 8 times around without stopping - at full speed! He has come in bleeding all over the house! It's like a skinned knuckle injury. I clean the pad with hydrogen peroxide and try to keep him calm for a couple hours until the pad has a chance to form a scab. It heels pretty quick. The next day I try not to let him run (at least on the drive or street). I'll bet that the pads will get tougher as the season progresses.


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

This just happened to Maggie (1.5 years old) for the first time on Tuesday evening. Thanks for the advice on how to clean, etc. Question: Is it normal for her to sleep A LOT more, is that a typical reaction when a dog is healing? 

She hurt her leg one other time (at 9 months) and had to have surgery--she slept the balance of that night, but then the next day (stitches, limp, and all) she was more or less back to her old self. I did go out to the deck last night and she brought me a stick to throw (which I didn't throw to save her the pain of trying to run after it!!), so it seems as though she's not feeling sick...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey, our three year old male is always cutting his paws on something. He runs through everything and full speed.

98% of the time if you just clean it and let him rest. 

Examine the area with bright light and good glasses looking for anything embeded and remove.

We use just soap and water to clean the area and put him under house arrest for about three days.

They are tough dogs, their pads need to toughen up from and as someone said, when they turn or stop on concrete or asphalt, they can rub the pad right off.

As a kid, growing up in the desert of Southern California, we would be able to walk on sidewalks barefoot in the July 105 degree heat after toughening them up our soles in May and June.

That's why they call a first step Boy Scout a 
Tenderfoot.

Keep your Vizslas nails clipped short so as not to let them get caught on things as they run. 

Hope that helps.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Ugh!! The nails :


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Kellygr,

I am going to do a You tube video and post it on my blog of using a modified Dremel to trim a dogs nails. I'll try and do it this weekend.

You'd be amazed on how easy it is with some persistence and treats.

Rod aka redbirddog


----------



## veronica (Jun 12, 2011)

Red Bird - I'll look out for your Youtube nail procedure.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried this kind of cream? Is it Snake oil or real stuff?

PS picture attached. to view it should log in.


PPS. I love my Vizsla too, Veronica


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Please do show, redbirddog  ! We have a dremel, and my husband is unable to hold her well enough to use it; therefore, we have been taking her to the local parlor. It's horrible there too! We have to hook her to the grooming table, and then it takes 2 adults to hold her while someone trims the nails. Treats have helped, but now she knows when we are pulling into the parlor lot! Takes more treats to get her out of the car  Ugh! Pumpkins nails are perpetually too long, because I dread the nail trims almost as much as she does. She has no issues with handling her feet, touching/cleaning her ears, or any other type of hands-on treatment. Something about the nails though....


----------



## labeda14 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for the info about the pads--glad to hear that it's "normal". 

As for nail clipping, we do keep them short, but I couldn't agree more--it's a pain! Glad to hear we aren't the only ones who need two people--my hubby holds her down with a treat in his hand to "distract" her, but she still kicks away at me while I cut her nails!


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

I am curious to know if the snake oil cream really works too. This may be a silly question but when it does get into the 100's is the pavement too hot for their feet? Baby feet I might add; he is only 6 months. I always feel it with my hand and if I can keep it there I assume its ok for him but I was just curious what you all had to say about the matter.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I also feel the pavement before Sam stepps outside.
As for the cream, it feels very greasy and Sam likes to lick at it. Using soap doesn't dissolve it. I have to wipe my hands with paper towel. 
I apply it and always wash his feet after evening walk (2 hour long).


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We took Holley to my grandmom's this past weekend to try swimming for the first time. She didn't like the water as much as she liked running around the pool yard. Unfortunately the pool yard is concrete. We noticed the next day that she was walking funny. We checked her pads and discovered that the inside of them were raw on her back feet and her one front pad is a little torn. No blood or anything. What should we do? We have been keeping an eye on her to not lick at it so they can dry. We also cone her while she is home during the day as well as during the night. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

For pad injuries, or just general scrapes and abrasions, EMT Gel (or Spray) is amazing. It's a collagen based gel that reduces bleeding, seals off nerve endings, and _most importantly_ forms a protective barrier over the wound that reduces the chance of infection. It's like a second skin, so you don't even need to wrap or bandage the paw (if you don't mind regular reapplication). Works on people too ;D

Any good Gundog supplier should stock it, and you can get it from Amazon for like $9 a tube.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Common problem - especially for dogs that haven't formed the calused pads from serious outdoor activity. You can clean with hydrogen peroxide and in 12 - 18 hours the pad should be healed. Restrict activity for a day or two and caluses will form, and most likely will not reoccur during normal activities. Temps over 80F or direct sun on asphalt should be avoided.


----------



## KAsDad (Aug 4, 2011)

Linescreamer,
Sorry to go off topic. Tried to PM you back, but I think you have that blocked or maybe the site is acting up (like a Vizsla). Email me.


----------

